# A few concerns: a "clunk" sound and rolling at stops.



## dabluesman (Apr 22, 2012)

I've been driving my new 2012 1.4T (automatic) 1LT RS for about two weeks now and I have been hearing a "clunk" sound when driving out of my driveway at around the 11mph mark, seems to be when it is going from 1st into 2nd gear. This "clunk" sound seems to be getting less noticeable each day and only seems to happen the first time it goes from 1st to 2nd after each start-up. This car is my first experience with a turbo (and an automatic 6-speed) so I am not sure if this is common or not. Also I notice this car seems to roll very easily on slight hills during the time between letting off the break and pressing down the gas, seems alot like a manual trans/clutch. So due to my lack of experience with this 6-speed, i'm not sure if this is normal either. My cars in the past did not roll nearly as easily as this Cruze does, the pull while idle seems weak compared to what I'm use to. Also I wonder how long the smell of things settling in under the hood will last? I hope nothing is wrong, I've scheduled to have the car and transmission looked at next week by the dealership service dept. mainly just for piece of mind. Has anyone else noticed anything like this? (by the way I've been in "break-in" period, currently @ 430 miles.) Thanks!


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder if what you're hearing is the ABS self-test. IIRC, it kicks in at about 11mph. It shouldn't be that noticeable, though.

As for the hot metal smell, it's fading quickly on my car, coming up on 700 miles.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey dabluesman, I have the same model as you and noticed it rolls easily on inclines as well. I have driven other GM vehicles where this is normal operation, so I wouldn't be concerned. I would agree with coinneach, and say you are probably hearing the ABS self test, which happens around 11mph and the 1-2 upshift. The smell from things "settling in" seemed to be less noticeable after about 1,000 miles or so, although I do still smell it once in a while and I have have 4,300 miles on mine.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

The clunk is probably the ABS self check, front right corner area? That is normal. The automatic transmissions shift into neutral at a stop so that will be the roll you are experiencing. Normal as well. The smell should dispute as you go so, just enjoy your Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect all Cruzen roll easily from a stop. It's one of the easiest ways to boost city MPG. It takes more energy to go from 0 to 5 than from 5 to 10, so the lower the resistance to the initial start the better. The clunk is most likely the ABS self test. Some GM models are really loud when doing this.


----------



## dabluesman (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you all for pointing out the ABS self check noise, I didn't know about that and it makes sense. Same goes for the easy rolling at stops, now that I think about it, I really only notice it when I barely have the break held down so I'll just have to remember to keep it down firmly. I'm very glad this is all normal for the Cruze, I'll be canceling my appointment with the service dept. Thanks again!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dabluesman said:


> Thank you all for pointing out the ABS self check noise, I didn't know about that and it makes sense. Same goes for the easy rolling at stops, now that I think about it, I really only notice it when I barely have the break held down so I'll just have to remember to keep it down firmly. I'm very glad this is all normal for the Cruze, I'll be canceling my appointment with the service dept. Thanks again!




dabluesman,
I would like to congratulate you on the purchase of your new Cruze!! It is a great vehicle! When the engine is started and the vehicle begins to drive away, ABS checks itself. A momentary motor or clicking noise might be heard while this test is going on, and it might even be noticed that the brake pedal moves a little. This is normal. If you feel that this is not the what you are experiencing I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealership. If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm noticing this every time i start driving after just starting it up, glad to see this is a normal ABS check


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

The auto transmission shifts into neutral when the vehicle is stopped and the brake pedal is held down. Otherwise, if you at speeds well above 40 mph it will coast with almost no engine braking when you let off the gas. Took me a while to get used to that one.


----------

